# On the subject of wormers



## Laura (Feb 22, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]With as many horses as we have, we don't use paste wormer often. I find it much easier (and cheaper) to use the liquids. You mix them in feed or often just top dress the grain. I can deworm a barn full of horses in minutes at feeding time (with great accuracy).[/SIZE]

If you have used Safe-Guard or equivalent products Safe-Guard Suspension

That bottle will treat 196 (250 lb) horses at a cost of 55 CENTS per horse. This is the same drug as Panacur wormer!

We also use the liquid (injectable) Ivermectrin *ORALLY/top dressed on feed * in rotation with the Safe-Guard.

I am not a vet, but am a 15 year plus breeder with lots of experience worming young-uns to very, very oldies




: I have lost one weaning filly to roundworm impaction, due to Ivermectrin's "supposed" effectiveness against roundworms. Since I started this program, I have had no more issue with parasites.


----------



## Relic (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes thats a great and easy way to worm have been doing that for the last few years and the cost is almost half then buying the tubes and no waste or spit outs. For 40 some minis at 16-18 bucks up here a tube that really adds up over the year for paste.


----------



## Marty (Feb 22, 2006)

Laura you probably remember the days when all we did was tube worm before the paste wormers came out.

That was when I would give the horses "the worm shot", the injectable and it was amazing the money that was saved in lew of paste worming a whole barn of quarter horses.

This is a good idea you have there Laura.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 22, 2006)

Good idea - I've used the paste forever but I'm always open to suggestion. Ivermectin paste has come down in price so much since the "gold" came out, you can find it in the neighborhood of $4 now - $1 per horse if you get 4 out of a tube.

I remember when we wormed with a little package of tiny blue pellets, before the days of paste wormer. I had a quarter mare who could sort through her grain and leave every single pellet in the feed pan.



These were smaller than a grain of rice!

Jan


----------



## Minimor (Feb 22, 2006)

We sure can't get ivermectin for anywhere near $4 a tube here, not even $4 US. Like Relic said, we pay $17 to $20 per tube of paste.

Last time we dewormed we used the liquid ivermectin (injectable Ivomec and Noromectin) and on the herd saved $100+-- cost me $112 compared to $216+ for what we needed. It worked real well too.


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 22, 2006)

I still use the paste but have toyed with the liquid idea. Where do you buy it and what exactly do you use. All I ever seem to see at the local feed stores is for cattle. Can you order it through Jeffers or Valley Vet or similar?


----------



## CharmedMinis (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I just got the ok from my vet to use the SafeGuard Suspension to do a 5 day treatment on all my guys.

The dose for the 5 day is 4.6 ML per 100 pounds for 5 consecutive days. I figured the math and ordered 2 of the 1 liter bottles from Valley Vet. Still way cheaper than the paste, especially for a 5 day treatment on 17 horses.



:


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2006)

This doesn't save as much money as what you do, but I have used the generic Ivermectin products for years and years. I always overdose my horses. I am a worry wart. I just taped one of my geldings (3yo Skipper) to see that the tape says he weighs about 190. I dose him usually for 400#... I may tape all of them to get a better feel as to how much I am really overdosing (since more Ivermectin will NOT hurt but too little does NO good).

So, I basically deworm 3 horses per tube with a "bigger" mini getting the last dose which is for 450 vs. 400 pounds. I'm thinking actually, I could deworm 4 per tube and still be giving them more than they need.

Since it's come out, I've been using Bimectin, which is clear (that freaked me out at first, actually worried could Quest have been mislabled...) and it supposedly tastes good. It's the same concentration of Ivermectin, so should be just as good as the kind I could pay $11/tube for and taste better. I think I got it for about $3.75 a tube and I bought a years worth at once.

So, on the high end for me, it's less than $1.33 per horse, and if I do scale back, less than $1/horse.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 23, 2006)

I have always used the liquid Fenbendazole- but I would never use it instead of Ivermectin as it only really clears roundworm and, in the five day course, encysted small strongyles, which are very nasty and very dangerous.

So...I do the five day course twice a year as that is what my area requires, and the rest of the time I use Ivermectin, which is still the most effective chemical for everything else.

Praziquantel once a year for Tapeworms is a must in most areas, too.

It is good to know I can use the Ivermec/Noromec injectable orally- that will make things a lot easier,although I still preferr to shoot it straight down the horse throat as I do not feed individually.


----------



## Getitia (Feb 23, 2006)

Great post - We have been using the SafeGuard suspension for several years now -

Laura, we had also been faithfully deworming our foals monthly with ivermecterin and we had a few foals several years ago that were not looking "thrifty". So we decided to switch wormers as it seemed to me that they had worms.

After treating these foals with the liquid Safeguard, I was "shocked" at how many worms they passed - So now, we rotate deworming the foals monthly with Safeguard, and Ivermecterin at minimum - and have experienced zero problems and no worm load. Valuable Lesson learned.

We also use the Safeguard liquid for the five day double dose worming each year - It has sure made a difference for us and is a great way to save some $$$$.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 23, 2006)

Good info Laura - I used liquid Ivomec for many, many years and still do if it's cheaper, lately by being able to get Ivermectin paste for sometimes 2.99 through Jeffers and as an average 4.00 it's cheaper for me to do it that way. I do use the Safe Guard suspension though and it is a great money saver.

One thing to new comers regarding Ivomec..the liquid injectable Ivermectin for cattle which we give Orally DO NOT Buy the IVOMEC *PLUS*. I always worry about newbies trying old time remedies that we use that are not labeled for equine use.

*Now on the Tape worms... for over 15 years I've use a Double dose of Strongid paste (Pyrantal Pamoate)*once a year if I suspected those. For the last 6 years I've used the daily wormer. On foals I do the every 30 days rotating like like Getitia said -I learned that here many years ago maybe from you Getitia! I don't give the foals ivermectin in the begining though only Safe Guard then start the iver around 3 months and rotate, by then they eat well on their own and are eating some of the daily wormer. Since I've been doing this no more rough coated or pot bellied looking foals all fill out nicely and have a good cushy topline. One thing I have learned by doing fecals is once you do the purge (either with the liquid or the cattle dose paste) and your horses are on a good daily worming program I have been able to give it _every other day _ and that saves money too.

edited spelling and I probably missed some.......


----------



## Becky (Feb 23, 2006)

I use liquid wormers as much as possible as they are generally more cost effective and way easier and more accurate to dose than paste, in my opinion. I always have liquid Panacur or Safeguard on hand. I was using liquid ivermectin until I discovered the need to deworm for tapes with praziquantel and it's only available in a paste form with ivermectin that I've found so far. So I use paste there. I also use paste pyrantel pamoate, but would much prefer that in liquid form if it was feasible.


----------



## Laura (Feb 23, 2006)

hhpminis said:


> I still use the paste but have toyed with the liquid idea. Where do you buy it and what exactly do you use. All I ever seem to see at the local feed stores is for cattle. Can you order it through Jeffers or Valley Vet or similar?


Yes, this should be it



Ivomec Injectable


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Laura

So it is just the cattle ivermec. Same dose as cattle per pound then?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 23, 2006)

Equitape is Prazinquantel on it's own, not sure if you can get it in the states or not.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Feb 23, 2006)

So, where do you all get the Safeguard/Panacur suspension? Happened to have a new Jeffers catalog on my desk; neither is listed there....Is either or both available through any of the other livestock supply catalogs?

(Doing a two-day, double-dose of Strongid P, is also supposed to do a good job of deworming for tapeworms.)


----------



## sedeh (Feb 23, 2006)

I've never tried the injectable oral ivermectins. I buy the oral liquid from my vet and find it really easy to use and dose...I sure like that they don't spit back! Laura, thanks for the site for the liquid safegaurd!


----------



## Nancy G (Feb 23, 2006)

Where do you all get the Safeguard/Panacur suspension? I just got my new Valley Vet & can`t seem to find it???? I have the new Early Spring Valley Vet Supply catalog. I don`t see it with the other wormers. Is it a special order or a prescription order? Thanks



:


----------



## Becky (Feb 23, 2006)

> Where do you all get the Safeguard/Panacur suspension?


The last I bought came from Agri Med. It's at a really good price right now! 1000ml bottle. Non prescription.


----------



## Nancy G (Feb 23, 2006)

Becky said:


> > Where do you all get the Safeguard/Panacur suspension?
> 
> 
> The last I bought came from Agri Med. It's at a really good price right now! 1000ml bottle. Non prescription.



I have never heard of them. DO you have an e-mail, phone # or a web site? Thanks


----------



## Getitia (Feb 23, 2006)

This is where we purchased our last batch of safeguard liquid wormer:

http://www.agri-med.com/site/255063/product/SFGRDLQD-1000


----------



## Miniv (Feb 24, 2006)

hhpminis said:


> Thanks Laura
> 
> So it is just the cattle ivermec. Same dose as cattle per pound then?



Annette,

Yes, you want the PLAIN Ivomec for cattle -- NOT the "Plus". Dose is 1cc per 100 lbs.

MA


----------



## CharmedMinis (Feb 24, 2006)

I just got my Safeguard Suspension from Valley Vet.

They have it listed as Drench under the livestock section, but it's the same 10% solution. The 5 day double dose is 4.6 ML per 100 pounds.

Here is the link to the direct page, Safeguard Suspension

It comes in a liter and a gallon. I ordered mine and got it in 3 days!




:


----------



## Margo_C-T (Feb 24, 2006)

Another question--what is the 'shelf life' of these liquid formulas? With 'only' 8 minis, I am wondering if I would use 1000 ml. up before it goes out of date? Those of you who have the liter, or 1000 ml.(are those exactly the same amount? I'm too old to be good at metrics....



!)--do they carry an expiration date on the container, and if so, how 'long' is it?


----------



## Bluerocket (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like a really good idea!

Unfortunately -- my critters just LOVE to dump their feed buckets - flipping them over and wearing the feed on their heads -- and eating it off the ground. Still working on figuring out how to "stabilize" the buckets so they can't flip them - have used bungees etc.. and still, if they really want to, they flip them.

So.. I would be afraid they were not getting all the wormer that was top dressed.

Gonna look into that though - thanks for sharing the idea.

JJay


----------



## CharmedMinis (Feb 24, 2006)

Margo-- 1 Liter is 1000 ML, and I just looked at the liters I just got..............

They say store at or below 77 degrees and protect from freezing. Expiration date is August of 2009.


----------



## whitney (Dec 8, 2006)

Heads up................

For those of us with 2 or 3 minis. I found the Panacur/Safeguard/(Fenbendazole 10) in liquid form at Tractor Supply Co. Safeguard for GOATS.

1 bottle is enough to do 2 minis at the 5 day double dose rate for 16.50.

The paste was 15.00 and I need two tubes per horse. BIG TIME SAVINGS.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Dec 8, 2006)

hhpminis said:


> I still use the paste but have toyed with the liquid idea. Where do you buy it and what exactly do you use. All I ever seem to see at the local feed stores is for cattle. Can you order it through Jeffers or Valley Vet or similar?



You can order them, but it is a perscription (oddly enough). Its pretty cheap... costs me $2 per big horse. Just as a note, Panacur is a VERY weak wormer, and relying on it because of its price isn't a good idea. Also depends what you have in your area... you may need a better regiment. I use a rotation of four different wormers (three for the mini) to get everything that is present.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 8, 2006)

Panacur is Fenbendazole, apart form first worming for foals, as I said earlier in this thread, it is almost pointless using it except as a double dose five day course to remove encysted small strongyles.

PLEASE do not use fenbendazole as a routine wormer it is not efficient as such.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 9, 2006)

Just a head's up here.....when buying deworming products labeled for other animals please check that what you are buying doesn't have any other 'stuff' added to it.

Combination products are pretty common in animal medicines, but some of the additives might cause serious consequences in horses. Just read labels and be sure you are getting only what you want and nothing extra.

Charlotte


----------



## Becky (Dec 9, 2006)

And to add to Charlottes' post, be sure what you are buying (wormer wise and labeled for other animals) is the same strength as that you would use for horses.


----------



## Denise (Dec 10, 2006)

What about using Eqvalan? It's liquid Ivermectin and is made for the use in horses. Has anybody tried that? My vet sells that and figured it was cheaper going that way than paying shipping.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Dec 10, 2006)

Its just a paticular brand of liquid ivermectin, works as good as any other brand. Coming from your vet it might be overpriced; if it costs more than $20 for 100mL its may be more expensive than you need to pay.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 12, 2006)

Ha, liquid Eqvalan for horses costs $170 for 100 ml here. I think that works out about the same as buying the tubes of paste, which are $15.99 & up here. The past year I've been buying the Noromectin liquid--it's the injectible ivermectin for cattle, but I give it to the horses orally. I was paying $75/100 ml, which was still the cheapest (by far) way to deworm horses here, but I bought some two weeks ago and was amazed at the drop in price--I got 250 ml for $75. That made it only $3.60 to deworm each of the Morgans and something like 90 cents per mini. Apparently the company dropped their price to match the US prices. So many people here were going south of the border and bringing back ivermectin, the Canadian sales were suffering.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pg...36-2d4f8c7006f0

That's name-brand! At $4/tube...

Can you buy that from Canada?


----------

